# My Signature



## euphemism (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been wondering what people thought of it....


...so what *do* you think of it?


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 22, 2007)

I think it looks awesome euphemism.  Great detail for the size allowed.


----------



## phuzzz (Oct 22, 2007)

It's great.  Awesome.  STUPENDOUS!



... it's too big.  Get rid of it.  Needs to be less than 50kb.  Board rules.


----------



## crkdshad (Oct 22, 2007)

Just save as jpeg. Smaller then png, can't really see a difference.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 22, 2007)

71.17 KB


----------

